# for all those needing to know how to tie a stock....



## JenHunt (13 December 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p6XZAYO5J8


----------



## AnnieM&M (13 December 2010)

Haha thank you ! People have tried to teach me many times but... i sort of scrunch it up and put the pin through...


----------



## Happy Hunter (13 December 2010)

genius!
thanks 
I wasn't far off!


----------



## L&M (13 December 2010)

what annoys me is that if I am not in a rush I can tie one perfectly in a few seconds, without even thinking about it, but god forbid the mess I get into if I am running late...!!!


----------



## Paddydou (14 December 2010)

After all these years... I have just found out that I have been doing it back to front!!! No wander my knot is always wonkey!!! 

Thanks Jen!


----------



## JenHunt (14 December 2010)

glad I could be of help!

I've been thinking about putting such a video together myself, but seems someone beat me to it! Like Sidney, I can tie it without thinking, and usually without even standing in front of a mirror - unless I'm in a rush! OH always struggles getting the stock pin through the fabric though, however much time he's got to do it!


----------



## hunting mad (15 December 2010)

Thank you.Saved to my favorites!!!


----------



## EmmaCA (16 December 2010)

Brilliant! Thankyou!


----------



## Angelbones (17 December 2010)

Interestingly that's not how I do mine! I think the finished look in the video is more of a dressage type knot, for hunting I prefer to see more of the knot and have the sides on more of an angle. My stock came with instructions - I've laminated them for everyone cos they work, but you do have to get used to doing it in a mirror!


----------



## solitairex (17 December 2010)

Glad to see its not that cheating tie, I hate that...!


----------



## JenHunt (19 December 2010)

interesting angelbones... I thought a dressage knot didn't have the extra knot, more like a single knot.... I too put my ends at more of an angle, though I tend to put my stock pin through the two ends and the front of the knot where the 3 meet.


----------



## dominobrown (23 December 2010)

I starch the living daylights out of my stock, its like tying cardboard, but I think it looks nicer. I also tie it way too tight. Last time out hunting I had a bruise all round my neck!


----------



## Llewellyn (28 December 2010)

I don't have volume on my laptop but I hope they started by saying 'use baby wipes to ensure your hands are clean so you don't leave little fingerprints all over it'. Only made that mistake once. 

Met a 19 y.o. boy a couple of weeks ago who couldn't tie his tie (suit tie). 
How can you get to that age and not tie a tie?

Great video, know a few people to which that link will be going.


----------



## Katie (28 December 2010)

thats really helpful as i was just looking how to tie one, as i've decided to do some dressage soon  and have only used normal ties until now.  stupid question though, my stock shirt has a button at the back aswell as the ones to do the neck up at the front?  is it meant to have that?


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 December 2010)

I get asked by my mates to tie their stocks - I have to stand behind them and reach over as if I was doing my own, for some reason my tiny brain can't function tying one up 'face' on. I do get some strange looks........


----------



## JenHunt (28 December 2010)

Katie said:



			thats really helpful as i was just looking how to tie one, as i've decided to do some dressage soon  and have only used normal ties until now.  stupid question though, my stock shirt has a button at the back aswell as the ones to do the neck up at the front?  is it meant to have that?
		
Click to expand...

I think the button at the back is if you are cheating and using a ready tied stock (which is of no use to man nor beast! )


----------



## OldGit (28 December 2010)

Brilliant, I tend to just go once over so it lies flat, have tried to do this way from diagrams but just didn't happen. Many thanks OP


----------



## maryewing (1 February 2011)

Friends.  Do you tie a fourfold in same way?


----------



## JenHunt (2 February 2011)

as far as I am aware...


----------



## mylasteph (19 February 2011)

i still get my mum to tie mine and i'm 29! have to stop by home in the mornings to get it done!!


----------



## Tr0uble (19 February 2011)

OldGit said:



			Brilliant, I tend to just go once over so it lies flat, have tried to do this way from diagrams but just didn't happen. Many thanks OP
		
Click to expand...

I do this too...I CAN tie a stock, but my neck is quite short and tying a stock properly makes my neck look even shorter and just doesn't look right.

If I cheat and tie it over flat then I look less odd!


----------



## silly_billy (22 March 2011)

I know this is a really random question, but what does the peron in this look like - i can't get on youtube - because my mum did one and i'm hoping it's not her!


----------



## OFG (16 December 2011)

Llewellyn said:



			I don't have volume on my laptop but I hope they started by saying 'use baby wipes to ensure your hands are clean so you don't leave little fingerprints all over it'. Only made that mistake once. 

Met a 19 y.o. boy a couple of weeks ago who couldn't tie his tie (suit tie). 
How can you get to that age and not tie a tie?

Great video, know a few people to which that link will be going. 

Click to expand...

^^ This

My other half has just turned 40 and I have to tie all his ties for him. When I met him 11 years ago he had got his sister to pre tie all his ties and left them ready tied in the wardrobe


----------



## Fee Fo (23 December 2011)

It's just a reef knot - Right over left and through, left over right and through.  Bish, bash, bosh!!


----------



## postoak (20 January 2012)

Actually, I don't think it IS a reef knot.  If you tie a reef knot, you wind up with one end too short and one end too long.  Notice instead of right over left and (new) left over right, she goes right over left and (new) left behind (new) right.  This balances the ends out.


----------



## FRaNKjaCk (26 March 2012)

I can tie it without thinking, and usually without even standing in front of a mirror - unless I'm in a rush! OH always struggles getting the stock pin through the fabric though, however much time he's got to do it!


----------



## postoak (26 March 2012)

Some lube on the pin helps.  Some people recommend rubbing bar soap on the pin (and they also use the same thing for boot zippers), but I use silicone spray that I obtain from the local auto-parts store, and it is more convenient to apply and works better, too.


----------



## Isbister (19 December 2013)

While the stock needs to be tied fairly tightly to look right, be careful not to tie it too tight. After an hour or so of vigorous riding, one's neck can expand, and any pressure from the stock will make it tighter still, potentially restricting the flow of blood to the brain (and the eyes). I have over-tightened my stock on a couple of occasions and once gave myself a serious headache (my face went beetroot). Apparently sufferers of glaucoma can cause serious harm to their eyes in this way.


----------



## Deadfoxy (30 April 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## Meredith (16 January 2017)

I have been tying my stock almost like that for years. The only difference is that I put the end through the slit before putting the stock over my head. The stock in the video looks like satin and I think the pin would go through that a lot easier than through pique cotton.


----------

